# Soo Bahk Do Dae Kahm



## Master Ken (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi All,

Does anyone know where i can obtain a copy of Soo Bahk Do Dae Kahm.

Kind regards


----------



## MBuzzy (Aug 26, 2008)

If you're talking about the Hangul version of Volume 1.....Good luck.  They are no longer in print....and those who have them, hang on to them pretty tightly.  I was outbid on e-bay a few months ago, the winning bid was $450.  I've been to every rare book seller in the US AND Korea, including a number of Korean libraries, the Library of Congress, and the Seoul University Library....none of them can get it for me or have it in stock.

If you do find them, please let us know!!!


----------



## Master Ken (Aug 27, 2008)

Many thanks for the reply, indeed it is the Korean version I am after, having a copy of this would complement my library with the 3 versions on the Tonji I have already obtained from Korea.

Looks like I'll have to keep searching.

Kind regards


----------



## MBuzzy (Aug 27, 2008)

Sir what are you referring to by "Tonji?"


----------



## Master Ken (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi Sir,

I'm referring to the 'Muye _Dobo Tongji_' sorry about the mispronunciation but refer it affectionately as the '_Tongji_'.

Kind regards


----------



## MBuzzy (Aug 27, 2008)

Master Ken said:


> Hi Sir,
> 
> I'm referring to the 'Muye _Dobo Tongji_' sorry about the mispronunciation but refer it affectionately as the '_Tongji_'.
> 
> Kind regards


 
OH!    got it!  thank you!


----------



## claireg31 (Aug 28, 2008)

completely unpost related, but good to see you posting again Sir!


----------



## Master Ken (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Clair,

Thanks, had a bad time recently and have just started to get back in to it...

Closing the school down next month so I can concentrate on my research into TSD.

Kind regards.

Ken


----------



## claireg31 (Aug 29, 2008)

Master Ken said:


> Hi Clair,
> 
> Thanks, had a bad time recently and have just started to get back in to it...
> 
> ...


 
i heard that Sir, sorry to hear it, you teach a good seminar!!

getting abck into training again myself, stiil suffering problems with my hips, just taking it very easy in class and enjoying  helping teach the childrens classes.

one day i'll get all my flexibility back!!

claire


----------



## Master Ken (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Clair,

I'm still active in the EMTF and still go to and take seminar it was just the running of the school and trying to please everybody was just too much in the end. But never mind.. not going to start moaning on the forum...

Hope to see you at the forthcoming champs or a seminar soon.....

Kind regards,

Ken


----------

